# Series 2 for sale



## skater27 (Mar 1, 2010)

Series 2 in working order.
Located in Boca Raton, FL.
$40 or best offer.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

U might want to say model of Tivo it is. That is the going price for a Dual Tuner Series 2 without lifetime, but if it is anything else, it is probably only worth the scrap value of the power supply and hard drive. I.E. $10 or so.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I just sold a ser 2 single turner for $50 with lifetime. I put it on craigslist and was sold the next day. Probably could have gotten more for it but it hadn't been used in a year and just wanted to get rid of it. I still have a TivoHD and two Comcast DVR's.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

A single Tuner Tivo with lifetime goes for over $100, Dual Tuner for over $200.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Especially to Comcast customers who were given two DTAs. The Series 2/ DTA combo gives user all the non-HD channels. Go to a HD TiVo and Comcast will require an outlet fee and cable card. 
The 2s are the money-saving sweet deal for those who still have sub 40 tvs.


----------

